# Greetings



## Lameman (Mar 22, 2016)

I've already posted a couple of times, but I thought, why not. When I was 4 I was getting beat up on a nearly daily bases, by two brothers, and their three friends. Any one of which was easily twice my size. The school of hard knocks taught me how to take a beating. But didn't teach me how to fight. When I got tired of getting beat up I found an oak tree. And that oak tree kicked my butt. But it taught me how to fight. Don't use force against force, unless you are trying to cause damage, flow with your opponant. The use of circular hand motions to both defend and attack. When I was 15, I was in the process of destroying my life, I got involved in a gang. One of those gang members, not only taught me. How to fight, but more importantly how not to. The best self defence is avoiding dangerous situations. His lessons not only saved my life in real, dangerous situations, but he is the reason I was able to get out and start making better dicisions. From there, I joined the army, but got injured in basic. Now I work part time for almost no money. I still work out and train everyday. I just don't have people to talk to about fighting. This looked like a good, friendly forum so, I'm giving it a try. Maybe streetfighting isn't a real martial art. But technique, is just means to an end. A fight is 90% psychology. If you know how to read an opponant and they can't read you, that's most of the fight right there. From there its just what and when. Even poor technique, used effectivly can win a fight. Further having fought proffessionally trained fighters, highly skilled technique used ineffectivly might as well be dancing. Oh yeah, those brothers, the next time we met, I won that fight, but that's a story for another day.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 22, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! I'm of the mindset that it's always better to learn a martial art along with rather than just streetfighting, but its not always possible to learn. Either way, it will definitely be interesting to see your perspective on the threads here


----------



## Tames D (Mar 22, 2016)

Welcome Lameman. Looking forward to reading your posts. Check out the Wing Chun forum.


----------



## Lameman (Mar 22, 2016)

I've looked down there. Two, maybe three weeks ago, I ran into wing chun on you tube. I figure, probably 50 - 60% of what I use is just a bad form of wing chun. Just watching it, though made me think, that, used correctly, was designed for streetfighting. I'd be willing to walk up to three hours to get a lesson, but there's nothing around here, that I have seen, that I would trust.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 22, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Buka (Mar 22, 2016)

Welcome to MT, bro.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  I hope you find enjoyment here.  Looking forward to your perspectives on fighting.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 25, 2016)

So it was man vs oak tree? I wonder what  that fight looked like 

But joking aside, welcome and nice to meet you.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 25, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2016)

Welcome


----------

